# "Health Foods" That Perhaps Aren't So Healthy?



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 8, 2006)

Health Foods" That Perhaps Aren't So Healthy? Grocery store uses star labeling system to rate producst for healthfullness. Some surprising failures:

http://articles.news.aol.com/busine...althy-but-grocer-begs-to/20061106070109990001

Thoughts?


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  Funny, it was no surprise to me.  One of the things that just about any processed food has is too much sodium.  They generally have too much of one or more of the following:  Fat, Sugar, Sodium.  All these things affect the taste of things and when they squeeze one, the other values inflate, much like squeezing a balloon.  IMO, it is best to stay away from processed foods all together.  Although, that isn't always easy to do.


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 8, 2006)

Cool, I never new that.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 9, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Thanks for the info. Funny, it was no surprise to me. One of the things that just about any processed food has is too much sodium. They generally have too much of one or more of the following: Fat, Sugar, Sodium. All these things affect the taste of things and when they squeeze one, the other values inflate, much like squeezing a balloon. IMO, it is best to stay away from processed foods all together. Although, that isn't always easy to do.


 
So true - good points. I feel the effects of the sodium in only one regular V8.


----------

